
Spotify Free edition serving Virus to users - fiurdk
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/10/06/spotify-has-been-sending-computer-viruses-to-listeners/
======
EJTH
I really have a hard time to understand how this can happen so often. Surely
there must be a stringent review process when publishing ads to most affiliate
networks?

